# Word of the Day - Lackadaisical



## Glowworm

Lackadaisical: without interest, vigor or determination; listless, lethargic

If you take a lackadaisical attitude to your garden then it will soon be full of weeds


----------



## Ruthanne

The year 2020 was really me at my lackadaisical   best.


----------



## horseless carriage

If the English language made any sense, lackadaisical would mean that there are no daisies on my lawn.


----------



## Pappy

My lackadaisical self starts about 8pm every night.


----------



## Sliverfox

The puppy has disrupted my lackadaisical life.


----------



## Chet

I would comment but I'm feeling lackadaisical....uh, wait a minute...


----------



## Aunt Marg

One thing I have never been is lackadaisical.


----------



## Kaila

Don't fill out important forms, in a lackadaisical manner,
Or who knows what you might have in those blanks!


----------



## Kaila

Recently, I _wear_ my hair, in a very lackadaisical fashion!


----------



## RubyK

The summer heat and humidity make me feel lackadaisical.


----------



## Rosemarie

Whenever my mother asked me to do something, I usually did it in a lackadaisical manner.


----------

